# LCA NOT UP TO MARK, SEARCH ON FOR ANOTHER FIGHTER JET - Navy chief



## INDIAPOSITIVE

SOURCE: ET







Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba here today said the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is “not up to the mark”, due to which they are searching another fighter aircraft for carrier operations within the next five years.

Lanba said the navy will seek a fighter aircraft from elsewhere, while it is still encouraging India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA.

“The MiG-29K will operate from the Vikrant (first Indian built aircraft carrier). But we also need an alternate aircraft now. We are looking for it, as the LCA is not up to the mark yet. In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load,” said the Navy chief, adding that within the next five years a new fighter aircraft will be needed for carrier operations.

In another major development, Lanba revealed that a nuclear submarine of China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy was deployed and did a port call at Karachi.

“There has been no intrusion by Chinese vessels in Indian territorial waters in Andaman and Nicobar Islands. But we have our eyes on them (Chinese Navy),” said Lanba.

Meanwhile, the Navy chief said the force is planning to acquire autonomous sub-surface assets and ship-based Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).

On the Scorpene submarine leak, Lanba said India will setup a joint group with France. “We will see if have to make changes on the platforms. But the leaked data dates to the pre-2010 period. It does not have details on the armament. There is no critical leak,” he said, adding additional submarines are also being looked at.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rock de Casba

@Windjammer @Tipu7


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

It's for IAC 2 or Hopefully another Vikrant class.


----------



## Srinivas

F35s are going to be deployed by Indian navy !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Wasn't this common knowledge years ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## 艹艹艹

Srinivas said:


> F35s are going to be deployed by Indian navy !





Srinivas said:


> LCA is to get the expertise to develop Naval air warfare technologies. So far they have perfected some of the technologies.





AKD said:


> So no tejas for vikrant .... But hoping for rafale and tejas combo on vishal

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## maximuswarrior

Srinivas said:


> F35s are going to be deployed in Indian navy !



Why? LCA too crappy after all?


----------



## Srinivas

maximuswarrior said:


> Why? LCA too crappy after all?



LCA is to get the expertise to develop Naval air warfare technologies. So far they have perfected some of the technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

So no tejas for vikrant .... But hoping for rafale and tejas combo on vishal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

N-LCA too small for naval operations. It is a TD for future Navies ed platform. I know Navy will go for N-MMRCA


----------



## maximuswarrior

Srinivas said:


> LCA is to get the expertise to develop Naval air warfare technologies. So far they have perfected some of the technologies.



You sure? Because the Indians have already been advertising LCA as the next generation fighter that will have all the capabilities of a modern fighter. You know that this isn't the issue.* The issue is that LCA has not lived up to its expectations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Are we surprised?

This is why you should completely ignore indian fanboys

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Known from the start that this will be a TD.
Navy wants a larger frame with a more powerful engine.
The Mark 2 has larger dimensions and the GE F414 INS6 with >98KN of Reheat thrust.


maximuswarrior said:


> *The issue is that LCA has not lived up to its expectations.*


Not really.
It's already inducted into 45 Sqn "Flying Daggers".
It already has an exceptional flight safety record, a capable WVR weapons suite and can use PGMs from day 1. 
This was designed to replace the ageing MiG21s and it will do that role very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

maximuswarrior said:


> You sure? Because the Indians have been advertising LCA as the next generation fighter that will have all the capabilities of a modern fighter.



They are planning for next 10 years. 

LCA is a capable and lethal fighter as demonstrated in Bahrain air show. Its capabilities are improving as we speak.

Navy's requirements are different, he said the fighter is not able to take off with full load, means an engine issue which can be sorted out.

But I feel in future Naval Rafales and F35's will be deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Known from the start that this will be a TD.
> Navy wants a larger frame with a more powerful engine.
> The Mark 2 has larger dimensions and the GE F414 INS6 with >98KN of Reheat thrust.



"Known from the start"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

so he don't know how it is as capable as rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Actually it's now this aircraft is just a Fishbone stuck in Indian throat, can't swallow it and neither can spit it out.

While for land operations, the IAF prefers to rely on twin engine jets, how can a single engine aircraft can be accepted for naval operations, keeping in mind, while operating over the sea, if something goes wrong, there's no chance of recovery, hence most if not all carrier-borne aircraft are twin engine these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakGuns

That INDI-GENIUS  fighter...meh much fight, more fly wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Srinivas said:


> They are planning for next 10 years.
> 
> LCA is a capable and lethal fighter as demonstrated in Bahrain air show. Its capabilities are improving as we speak.
> 
> Navy's requirements are different, he said the fighter is not able to take off with full load, means an engine issue which can be sorted out.
> 
> But I feel in future Naval Rafales and F35's will be deployed.


in bahrain air show nothing unusaual was done by tejas. it just flew around with constant speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804583654919958529

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

hussain0216 said:


> "Known from the start"


Yes.
The Navy's program was an offshoot of the IAF variant, although highly customised.
The IAF wanted a MiG21 replacement that is contemporary and capable, the Navy wants a STOBAR capable fighter that can take off with a decent load, which was never going to happen when ADA had no previous experience in designing a carrier capable variant.
The LCA Navy has very important technologies that will make it's way into the Mark 2 such as redesigned front portion for increased visibility for Carrier operations, LEVCON surfaces for better low speed control, redesigned undercarriage, arrestor hook, redesigned cockpit and Automated Hands-off Takeoff. (that will put the aircraft into a steady climb after take off)
This can be further validated by the Navy's order for the LCA Navy, which stands at 6 and them going for further numbers of the already in service MiG-29K. Indian Navy is the largest operator of the MiG29K with 45 Airframes.
But the Navy has a solid track record of nurturing homegrown projects.
We have 8000 Ton Destroyers in the Kolkata Class, 6000 Ton Frigates in the Shivalik, 40000 Ton Aircraft Carrier in the Vikrant and SSBNs in the Arihant Class.(All designed in house)
This is a very important step 15-20 years down the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlugnPlay

Looks like IN is gunning for the Rafale. 

In which case its better for the LCA-naval to become a technology demonstrator platform.


----------



## PakGuns

There should be mid air armament loaders for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PlugnPlay said:


> Looks like IN is gunning for the Rafale.
> 
> In which case its better for the LCA-naval to become a technology demonstrator platform.


Indian navy is interested in f35 from first day. I think India will go for f35 naval version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India navy is interested in f35 from first day. I think India will go for f35 naval version



Maybe sometime in the future IF relationship between India and US improve. 

But after getting their hands burnt in the Sea harrier case by UK, the IN is extra careful to ensure no gaps in its operational efficiency. 

So logic dictates Rafale will pass the muster while F35 would not irrespective of their technical and operational abilities.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Windjammer said:


> how can a single engine aircraft can be accepted for naval operations, keeping in mind, while operating over the sea, if something goes wrong, there's no chance of recovery, hence most if not all carrier-borne aircraft are twin engine these days.


You have no idea what you are talking about.
Navies around the world have operated Single engine fighters successfully over decades.
The coming decades will see one particular single engined fighter dominate the oceans









This is the Indian Navy's experience with Single Engine aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Windjammer said:


> Actually it's now this aircraft is just a Fishbone stuck in Indian throat, can't swallow it and neither can spit it out.
> 
> While for land operations, the IAF prefers to rely on twin engine jets, how can a single engine aircraft can be accepted for naval operations, keeping in mind, while operating over the sea, if something goes wrong, there's no chance of recovery, hence most if not all carrier-borne aircraft are twin engine these days.



You should send a high priority message to POTUS, because the US Navy is about to
replace their twin engine Hornets with single engine F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mike2000 is back

PlugnPlay said:


> Maybe sometime in the future IF relationship between India and US improve.
> 
> But after getting their hands burnt in the Sea harrier case by UK, the IN is extra careful to ensure no gaps in its operational efficiency.
> 
> So logic dictates Rafale will pass the muster while F35 would not irrespective of their technical and operational abilities.


How'd that? What's the difference between France and U.K for India? Our harriers served India well as far as I remember

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

mike2000 is back said:


> How'd that? What's the difference between France and U.K for India? Our harriers served India well as far as I remember



UK refused service and parts for Sea Harrier and Sea King as part of the embargo on India. 

IN then went on to develop in house parts and support services to keep them flying. No thanks to you.

France OTOH NEVER support ANY embargo on India. Their support for Mirages never faltered and they stuck up for India through thick and thin. lol at your ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

They will probably get the Rafale-M or Sea Gripen when the IAF buys it.

Indian Navy getting the F-35B/C is unlikely without the F-35A in service with their air force.


----------



## punit

maximuswarrior said:


> You sure? Because the Indians have already been advertising LCA as the next generation fighter that will have all the capabilities of a modern fighter. You know that this isn't the issue.* The issue is that LCA has not lived up to its expectations.*


LCA and NAVAL-LCA are different to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

mike2000 is back said:


> How'd that? What's the difference between France and U.K for India? Our harriers served India well as far as I remember


Served IN very well indeed.
But, the last few years were very hard for the Navy as the Royal Navy had retired the original GR1/3 and the USMC operated the much more advanced AV8B and BAE was not producing the spares needed for the Navy's old Harriers.


















Signing Off








And my personal favourite (Armed with the Derby BVR Missile and the Matra R550 Magic on dual racks)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

F18 comes in hard with both IAF and IN capable offer.


maximuswarrior said:


> You sure? Because the Indians have already been advertising LCA as the next generation fighter that will have all the capabilities of a modern fighter. You know that this isn't the issue.* The issue is that LCA has not lived up to its expectations.*



Idiot even Su30 naval variant can't take of with full weapons and fuel load. Same problem with Chinese fake Su30 J11. Tejas at current form can't take off with full load with no assistance from Catapult systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alphacharlie

WoW !! I love these Threads...

All 16 year Old Kids Jumping !! Even a Self Styled Air Lord Jumps in...

@mike2000 is back - Your Nation arm twisted us from issuing spares when we conducted 2nd Nuke test. We were keen to buy about 10 more Harriers your nation refused due to Blue Vixen radar....Britten Norman is a classic case when you nation gave stings to us.....BAE is as Crap as HAL-- we faced too many issues on Hawk from your poor quality spare-parts to manuals. UK can only jump around puny colonies not us.

NLCA is a new technology making a Jet Land on a Boat is like making a Space ship from ZERO....

In present form tHIS Puny - TinCan LCA is more than Capable to Manage Shining Armour Like J-7 or Mig 21 Type 15, Mirage 3/5 and JF 17, F16 Block 15......

Our Neighbours from West to East should be upset with this Development as Navy will be going for atleast 2 SQNs for 2 engine jets...If it were F18/Rafale etc...

1 More SQN Mig29 has also been approved for Navy. NLCA will come in numbers just wait 2 years

Navy has made it cleat they need 10 Fighter SQNs which have been sanctioned.

So My Pricky Neighbours who will save your Behind ?


----------



## AMCA

So now the ADA would not continue its N-LCA program, is that what one should infer from the chief's remark?


----------



## rockstarIN

AMCA said:


> So now the ADA would not continue its N-LCA program, is that what one should infer from the chief's remark?



He said in its present form, need new GE engines to fit. And Navy is well aware of what LCA can perform to its maximum level. Thats what they said that A rafale cant expect from our engineers for the first time, they will support LCA. They really learned lessons due to the old jet supply problems.


----------



## dadeechi

There is nothing new here.

Modi government is going away from DPSUs.

There would no longer be any LCA or AMCA projects.

All projects would be under MII. RAFALEs, F-16s & Gripens all are coming..


----------



## li0nheart

*ORIGINAL TITLE AND TEXT:*
*
Navy chief Sunil Lanba says Tejas LCA not up to mark yet, search on for another fighter jet*
By ECONOMICTIMES.COM | Updated: 02 Dec, 2016, 1606 hrs IST

_




"The MiG-29K will operate from the Vikrant (first Indian built aircraft carrier). But we also need an alternate aircraft now. We are looking for it, as the LCA is not up to the mark yet. In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load," said the Navy Chief.
NEW DELHI: Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba here today said the indigenous TejasLight Combat Aircraft (LCA) is "not up to the mark yet", due to which they are searching for another fighter aircraft for carrieroperations within the next five years. 

Lanba said the navy will seek a fighter aircraft from elsewhere, while it is still encouraging India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA. _




kahonapyarhai said:


> SOURCE: ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba here today said the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is “not up to the mark”, due to which they are searching another fighter aircraft for carrier operations within the next five years.
> 
> Lanba said the navy will seek a fighter aircraft from elsewhere, while it is still encouraging India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA.
> 
> “The MiG-29K will operate from the Vikrant (first Indian built aircraft carrier). But we also need an alternate aircraft now. We are looking for it, as the LCA is not up to the mark yet. In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load,” said the Navy chief, adding that within the next five years a new fighter aircraft will be needed for carrier operations.
> 
> In another major development, Lanba revealed that a nuclear submarine of China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy was deployed and did a port call at Karachi.
> 
> “There has been no intrusion by Chinese vessels in Indian territorial waters in Andaman and Nicobar Islands. But we have our eyes on them (Chinese Navy),” said Lanba.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Navy chief said the force is planning to acquire autonomous sub-surface assets and ship-based Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).
> 
> On the Scorpene submarine leak, Lanba said India will setup a joint group with France. “We will see if have to make changes on the platforms. But the leaked data dates to the pre-2010 period. It does not have details on the armament. There is no critical leak,” he said, adding additional submarines are also being looked at.




Ate the "yet"??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abc123xyx

right from day one , they want F35....


----------



## somebozo

Year ago..i dubbed LCA as Last Chance Aircraft..and it seems this way....in any competition..LCA has last chance to come out winner...


----------



## gslv mk3

hussain0216 said:


> "Known from the start"



Stop behaving like an absolute retard. Tejas Mk2 with F414 engines was originally conceptualized for the Navy. The present Naval LCA mk1 is a technology demonstrator.



somebozo said:


> Year ago..i dubbed LCA as Last Chance Aircraft..and it seems this way....in any competition..LCA has last chance to come out winner...




83 Tejas, 15 Choppers, 464 Tanks: Government's Made In India Shopping List



maximuswarrior said:


> *The issue is that LCA has not lived up to its expectations.*



There is a difference between an air force& naval variants.

'In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

li0nheart said:


> *ORIGINAL TITLE AND TEXT:*
> *
> Navy chief Sunil Lanba says Tejas LCA not up to mark yet, search on for another fighter jet*
> By ECONOMICTIMES.COM | Updated: 02 Dec, 2016, 1606 hrs IST
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The MiG-29K will operate from the Vikrant (first Indian built aircraft carrier). But we also need an alternate aircraft now. We are looking for it, as the LCA is not up to the mark yet. In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load," said the Navy Chief.
> NEW DELHI: Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba here today said the indigenous TejasLight Combat Aircraft (LCA) is "not up to the mark yet", due to which they are searching for another fighter aircraft for carrieroperations within the next five years.
> 
> Lanba said the navy will seek a fighter aircraft from elsewhere, while it is still encouraging India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate the "yet"??


honestly, what difference does it make?


----------



## Jugger

Navy is now familiar with Mig 29K fighters, obviously the NLCA is not as advanced or capable as the Migs. So indian navy will not go for an aircraft that reduces its capabilities.
IN requires fighters in few numbers as compared to the IAF so they will not compromise on capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Côôl PôtâTô

dadeechi said:


> There is nothing new here.
> 
> Modi government is going away from DPSUs.
> 
> There would no longer be any LCA or AMCA projects.
> 
> All projects would be under MII. RAFALEs, F-16s & Gripens all are coming..


If it was not Modi govt Tejas would still be busy producing prototypes.. Go through how much pace has been achieved since last two years on this project & also how much funds were allocated on AMCA ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

nang2 said:


> honestly, what difference does it make?


Given you have not applied your brain *YET *you are not able to get it...anyways let me try to make is a tad easy....Naval version of LCA has failed to impress navy in its current format...and they want the fighter to improve...I believe the future of Naval LCA is not that bleak as made out to be as our Navy has the best record among all three services when it comes to homegrown technology and especially when they say 

_"Mr Lanba said the navy is still encouraging India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA._"

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/navy...aft-carriers-1633338?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

nang2 said:


> honestly, what difference does it make?



Difference between Mk1 & Mk2


----------



## -BAJWA-

Lord Of Gondor said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> Navies around the world have operated Single engine fighters successfully over decades.
> The coming decades will see one particular single engined fighter dominate the oceans
> This is the Indian Navy's experience with Single Engine aircraft



So you are comparing VTOL Harrier and F-35 with Tejas?  Have a glass of water dude.


----------



## gslv mk3

-BAJWA- said:


> So you are comparing VTOL Harrier and F-35 with Tejas?  Have a glass of water dude.


.
He was comparing the operation of single engine fighters, doofus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -BAJWA-

gslv mk3 said:


> .
> He was comparing the operation of single engine fighters, doofus.


Tejas is not VTOL so no comparison with F-35 & Harrier. So simple point in my post.


----------



## gslv mk3

-BAJWA- said:


> Tejas is not VTOL so no comparison with F-35 & Harrier. So simple point in my post.



And the F-35C ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comfortably Numb

PakGuns said:


> There should be mid air armament loaders for it..


lol


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

-BAJWA- said:


> So you are comparing VTOL Harrier and F-35 with Tejas?  Have a glass of water dude.


----------



## WhyCry

Good Job navy... buy what you need. Now its up-to the Government to decide if they want anything that is not indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -BAJWA-

gslv mk3 said:


> And the F-35C ?



Is there any Tejas C? Come on man, it is about nature of usage.


----------



## Mitro

Ulhasnagar can make better LCA after spending billions of dollars and 30 years .
DRDO [emoji40] LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

2200 alien technologies people just don't get it.. they can't have world will steel it.. 
India is on right track they sud not make anything. People get scared lol.


----------



## Always Neutral

mike2000 is back said:


> How'd that? What's the difference between France and U.K for India? Our harriers served India well as far as I remember



No you are wrong. After we mothballed our Harriers and later sold them to the US Marine Corp with the spares as they were the largest users of this aircraft (they also bought some of the machinery and tool lines) and India exploded their nukes, the US placed severe sanctions on them. The US forbade the supply of Sea Harrier and Sea King helicopter spares to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

kahonapyarhai said:


> SOURCE: ET
> Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba here today said the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is “*not up to the mark”,* due to which they are searching another fighter aircraft for carrier operations within the next five years.
> 
> Lanba said the navy will seek a fighter aircraft from elsewhere, while it is still encouraging India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA.
> 
> “The MiG-29K will operate from the Vikrant (first Indian built aircraft carrier). But we also need an alternate aircraft now. We are looking for it, as the LCA is not up to the mark yet. In the present form, the LCA cannot take off with its full weapon load,” said the Navy chief, adding that within the next five years a new fighter aircraft will be needed for carrier operations.
> 
> In another major development, Lanba revealed that a nuclear submarine of China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy was deployed and did a port call at Karachi.
> 
> “There has been no intrusion by Chinese vessels in Indian territorial waters in Andaman and Nicobar Islands. But we have our eyes on them (Chinese Navy),” said Lanba.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Navy chief said the force is planning to acquire autonomous sub-surface assets and ship-based Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).
> 
> On the Scorpene submarine leak, Lanba said India will setup a joint group with France. “We will see if have to make changes on the platforms. But the leaked data dates to the pre-2010 period. It does not have details on the armament. There is no critical leak,” he said, adding additional submarines are also being looked at.


----------



## Trisonics

No worries. This was expected. What worries me however is if Naval Tejas M2 a project we should continue to consider or scrap? Start from scratch based on gained experience?


----------



## nang2

deckingraj said:


> Given you have not applied your brain *YET *you are not able to get it...anyways let me try to make is a tad easy....Naval version of LCA has failed to impress navy in its current format...and they want the fighter to improve...I believe the future of Naval LCA is not that bleak as made out to be as our Navy has the best record among all three services when it comes to homegrown technology and especially when they say
> 
> _"Mr Lanba said the navy is still encouraging India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop the Naval LCA._"
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/navy...aft-carriers-1633338?pfrom=home-lateststories



With or without the word "yet", we get that "Naval version of LCA has failed to impress navy in its current format" and that is what the title says and what the naval officer said. He never said LCA will never impress them, did he? Would it imply never if the word "yet" is omitted? Other than giving the readers some warm fuzzy feeling in the midst of this sad news, the word "yet" makes no difference in the message delivered by the naval officer.

Now, try to apply your own brain to get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

AKD said:


> So no tejas for vikrant .... But hoping for rafale and tejas combo on vishal



“The present LCA Navy does not meet the carrier capability which is required by the Navy. We will continue to support the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) in their efforts to develop a carrier-based fighter aircraft. At the same time we will seek aircraft elsewhere which can operate on the aircraft carrier,” Admiral Lanba told the media.

Observing that the current weight of the Naval LCA with the underpowered engine does not allow it to fly from a carrier, Admiral Lanba said, “The Navy needs a carrier-based aircraft in the timeline of the induction of the aircraft carrier.” Navy officials said the twin-engine Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft which the DRDO is planning to build could be considered if it developed a naval variant.

Already development is going on for more advance carrier based fighter aircraft.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Indian navy is interested in f35 from first day. I think India will go for f35 naval version



Navy officials said the twin-engine Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft which the DRDO is planning to build could be considered.



Fountain_Head said:


> You are correct !!
> 
> IN already operate a very capable 4th gen fighter in Mig 29K and would definitely want to upgrade itself for future aircraft carrier. Moreover they would not like to fall behind in their acquisition of 5th gen fighter.
> 
> .



A second IAC weighing 65,000 tonnes is currently in the design phase and the Navy Chief said that they would soon approach the government for approval. The Navy is looking for an alternative to the Mig-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

nang2 said:


> With or without the word "yet", we get that "Naval version of LCA has failed to impress navy in its current format" and that is what the title says and what the naval officer said. He never said LCA will never impress them, did he? Would it imply never if the word "yet" is omitted? *Other than giving the readers some warm fuzzy feeling in the midst of this sad news*, the word "yet" makes no difference in the message delivered by the naval officer.
> 
> Now, try to apply your own brain to get it.



This is from an outsider point of view, but for Indian fan boys that "Yet" means everything. You should always tell those Lottery losers: don't worry, you just have not won the Jackpot Yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Dungeness said:


> This is from an outsider point of view, but for Indian fan boys that "Yet" means everything. You should always tell those Lottery losers: don't worry, you just have not won the Jackpot Yet.



The present LCA Navy does not meet the carrier capability which is required by the Navy.

But LCA Navy is already flying and more upgradations will be done in LCA Navy.


LCA Navy will operate from an Aircraft Carrier with a concept of Ski-jump and lands in 90 meters using an arrester hook engaging an arrestor wire on the ship.

LCA Navy is supersonic at all altitudes and has roles of Air-to-Air, Air-to-Sea and Air-to-Ground roles.

LCA Tejas rockets off the runway and into the air in mere 500 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Hindustani78 said:


> The present LCA Navy does not meet the carrier capability which is required by the Navy.
> 
> But LCA Navy is already flying and more upgradations will be done in LCA Navy.




Well, it takes a lot of work to turn a chicken into an eagle.


----------



## deckingraj

nang2 said:


> With or without the word "yet", we get that "Naval version of LCA has failed to impress navy in its current format" and that is what the title says and what the naval officer said. He never said LCA will never impress them, did he? Would it imply never if the word "yet" is omitted? Other than giving the readers some warm fuzzy feeling in the midst of this sad news, the word "yet" makes no difference in the message delivered by the naval officer.
> 
> Now, try to apply your own brain to get it.



Since you have implied your brain yet you don't see any difference in two below given headings then I feel sorry for you...

LCA NOT UP TO MARK, SEARCH ON FOR ANOTHER FIGHTER JET - Navy chief

LCA NOT UP TO MARK *YET*, SEARCH ON FOR ANOTHER FIGHTER JET - Navy chief

Let me help ...the first heading without reading the whole story says Naval LCA is going to be a dead project....the second headlines gives you an impression that setback is temporary and project is still on..so for you it might be a mere warm fuzzy feeling but not the reality...Not everyone is interested in reading the whole story and thus correct headlines are important...otherwise we can even make the headline of the thread "Nang2 is awesome smart chap"...will it make any difference to Naval Tejas story or to your IQ...no!!


----------



## Hindustani78

deckingraj said:


> Since you have implied your brain yet you don't see any difference in two below given headings then I feel sorry for you...
> 
> LCA NOT UP TO MARK, SEARCH ON FOR ANOTHER FIGHTER JET - Navy chief
> 
> LCA NOT UP TO MARK *YET*, SEARCH ON FOR ANOTHER FIGHTER JET - Navy chief
> 
> Let me help ...the first heading without reading the whole story says Naval LCA is going to be a dead project....the second headlines gives you an impression that setback is temporary and project is still on..so for you it might be a mere warm fuzzy feeling but not the reality...Not everyone is interested in reading the whole story and thus correct headlines are important...otherwise we can even make the headline of the thread "Nang2 is awesome smart chap"...will it make any difference to Naval Tejas story or to your IQ...no!!



We will continue to support the* Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) in their efforts to develop a carrier-based fighter aircraft.* At the same time we will seek aircraft elsewhere which can operate on the aircraft carrier,” Admiral Lanba told the media.

Observing that the current weight of the Naval LCA with the underpowered engine does not allow it to fly from a carrier, Admiral Lanba said, “The Navy needs a carrier-based aircraft in the timeline of the induction of the aircraft carrier.” Navy officials said the twin-engine Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft which the DRDO is planning to build could be considered if it developed a naval variant.

Already development is going on for more advance carrier based fighter aircraft.


----------



## GHOSTS

To hell with LCA. bring in F-35 or rafaels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anniyan

Guys i think Navy is talking about LSA(Light Stealth Aircraft) which is under discussion.

*Light Stealth Aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

-BAJWA- said:


> Is there any Tejas C? Come on man, it is about nature of usage.



Naval LCA


----------



## Tameem

anniyan said:


> Guys i think Navy is talking about LSA(Light Stealth Aircraft) which is under discussion.
> 
> *Light Stealth Aircraft*




Aik aur Truck ki batti....


----------



## gslv mk3

Tameem said:


> Aik aur Truck ki batti....



We aren't talking about your gyrocopter here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

For what this rona dhona?? MK1 naval was never supposed to be part of AC wing , its TD to test the upcoming LCA MK2 various configuration like hot refuelling, emergency thrust ,braking,arrester wire configuration, hands free automatic takeoff and landing. Takeoff in just 240m runway with central line droptank and 2 WVR. There so many things tested in LCA naval mk1 while at best navy already ordered 6-8Mk1 for training and shore defence purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skillrex

look from your prospective you should be happy that lca probably not going to be deployed.. that means either Rafael or F35 is coming.. which is any means more deadlier and gonna be nightmare for your PN navy which already lost the race with IN.. so there is no news to be happy after all tbh ..


----------



## MULUBJA

Generally single engine fighters are not preferred for carrier operations. LCA suffers from short range because it was originally designed for Air force point defense fighter. Later on it got multi role capability. LCA MK2 navy shall be a real deal with long range 118 KN engine power.


----------



## ssethii

anniyan said:


> Guys i think Navy is talking about LSA(Light Stealth Aircraft) which is under discussion.
> 
> *Light Stealth Aircraft*


So DRDO and ADA have started outsourcing their work to defense forums instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alphacharlie

Pakistan and Chinese Nationals should *not rejoice* with Navy Ditching LCA for the time being

Now Indian Navy will go for Heavy Staff and you know what damage Heavy Stuff cases.....

If Indian Navy goes for F 18, Naval Rafale -- Imagine Headache caused by 2 SQNs for PN or Peoples Navy + 2SQN Mig 29k


@MastanKhan -- I agree with you people from your nation dont see the Strategic picture or Strategic impact rather than re-joince on Penny Frills

--- In my back yard I am *ALWAYs *the Boss !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Dungeness said:


> Well, it takes a lot of work to turn a chicken into an eagle.



Astra and Brahmos will show .


----------



## Dungeness

Hindustani78 said:


> Astra and Brahmos will show .



Get FOC first, which by the way is 5 years overdue, then we can talk about fighter jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GHOSTS said:


> To hell with LCA. bring in F-35 or rafaels




For Rafales , it will take 16-17 months but if things changed on ground then may be delivery be more fast. 

before that Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) can even roll out* twin-engine Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft.

*



Dungeness said:


> Get FOC first, which by the way is 5 years overdue, then we can talk about fighter jet.




Tejas are already defending Indian Skies. 

Bengaluru July 01, 2016 10:02 IST
“*With 45 Squadron commencing operations on Friday, soon the Tejas will be employed to defend the Indian skies,” the IAF said.

*
Hindu, Sikh, Muslim and Christian priests chanted prayers for the success of the Force’s youngest fleet, coconuts were broken and a senior HAL official handed over the documents to the IAF personnel.

A full squadron will have 16 fighters and two to four trainers. It will move to the base in Sulur in Tamil Nadu after two years.

For now, the two will be stationed in Bengaluru in the care of HAL.



Hindustan Aeronautics Limited handed over the first Two Tejas aircrafts to the Indian Air Force which will make up the 'Flying Daggers' 45, the name of the first squadron of the LCA Tejas on 1st July 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## phancong

Just order more naval jets from Russia, we all know Indian incapable of building fighter jet


----------



## Hindustani78

phancong said:


> Just order more naval jets from Russia, we all know Indian incapable of building fighter jet



Already DRDO, ADA and HAL have this achievement of building fighter jet.

Nazar nahi aaraha hai kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakEye

Alphacharlie said:


> Pakistan and Chinese Nationals should *not rejoice* with Navy Ditching LCA for the time being
> 
> Now Indian Navy will go for Heavy Staff and you know what damage Heavy Stuff cases.....
> 
> If Indian Navy goes for F 18, Naval Rafale -- Imagine Headache caused by 2 SQNs for PN or Peoples Navy + 2SQN Mig 29k
> @MastanKhan -- I agree with you people from your nation dont see the Strategic picture or Strategic impact rather than re-joince on Penny Frills
> 
> --- In my back yard I am *ALWAYs *the Boss !!


 Heartfelt condolences to you feeling your Expectations on failure of Naval version of LCA Tejas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

hahaha, did tejas dropped some bombs in Bahrain that measured tejas as "lethal"! till the date, iaf received two examples. tejas even didn't participate a single aerial warfare exercise, but peoples dreaming it's as a "all the bests r in one box"



Srinivas said:


> F35s are going to be deployed
> 
> 
> Srinivas said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are planning for next 10 years.
> 
> LCA is a capable and lethal fighter as demonstrated in Bahrain air show. Its capabilities are improving as we speak.
> 
> Navy's requirements are different, he said the fighter is not able to take off with full load, means an engine issue which can be sorted out.
> 
> But I feel in future Naval Rafales and F35's will be deployed.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Leo~Calicratis said:


> hahaha, did tejas dropped some bombs in Bahrain that measured tejas as "lethal"! till the date, iaf received two examples. tejas even didn't participate a single aerial warfare exercise, but peoples dreaming it's as a "all the bests r in one box"



Seems like you do not believe Tejas is lethal until it drops a bomb on you


----------



## Hindustani78

Srinivas said:


> Seems like you do not believe Tejas is lethal until it drops a bomb on you



Astra and Brahmos will show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

@Abingdonboy s prediction is correct I think, IN is going to order raffle..


----------



## tigerrock ali

Srinivas said:


> F35s are going to be deployed by Indian navy !


SURE


----------



## -BAJWA-

gslv mk3 said:


> Naval LCA



Oh man, it was about comparison between F-35 & LCA's Carrier capabilities. Harrier & F-35 are VTOL so LCA can't be compared. 

P.S: LCA can be inducted in IN Air Arm to operate from ground base.


----------



## Fenrir

-BAJWA- said:


> Harrier & F-35 are VTOL so LCA can't be compared.



Only the F-35B is VTOL capable, and meant to operate on short-deck carriers/assault ships.










The F-35C was meant to operate off long-deck carriers and features enlarged wings for better lift with heavy payloads and lacks the F-35B's lift fan and complicated plumbing.










You'll notice the USN's C model is larger, while the USN and USMC's B model features a lift fan.










A comparison between the LCA and F-35 is valid, though I don't believe it's necessarily fair either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Hindustani78 said:


> Tejas are already defending Indian Skies.
> 
> Bengaluru July 01, 2016 10:02 IST
> “*With 45 Squadron commencing operations on Friday, soon the Tejas will be employed to defend the Indian skies,” the IAF said.
> 
> *
> Hindu, Sikh, Muslim and Christian priests chanted prayers for the success of the Force’s youngest fleet, coconuts were broken and a senior HAL official handed over the documents to the IAF personnel.
> 
> A full squadron will have 16 fighters and two to four trainers. It will move to the base in Sulur in Tamil Nadu after two years.
> 
> For now, the two will be stationed in Bengaluru in the care of HAL.
> 
> 
> 
> Hindustan Aeronautics Limited handed over the first Two Tejas aircrafts to the Indian Air Force which will make up the 'Flying Daggers' 45, the name of the first squadron of the LCA Tejas on 1st July 2016.




Now the whining will commence that only 16 fighters will be inducted


----------



## Côôl PôtâTô

anniyan said:


> Guys i think Navy is talking about LSA(Light Stealth Aircraft) which is under discussion.
> 
> *Light Stealth Aircraft*


Wow people in that forum talks only technical facts.No BS..
Hope it's true....


----------



## Hindustani78

Syama Ayas said:


> Now the whining will commence that only 16 fighters will be inducted



But the fact on ground doesnt change that Tejas is operational and defending Indian skies .

Hard work of HAL, DRDO and ADA has made each and every single patriot Indian citizens proud of thier country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silicon0000

Welcome to navalized Rafael & F35 in India.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The navy was a bit crazy even wanting LCA as a naval fighter, BUT DRDO should continue the program as a tech demo for N-AMCA. They should still continue with arrestor hook trials of NLCA.


----------



## spectribution

Every single Naval Fighter in Modern History has 2 engines. Choice is obvious Naval Rafale or more Mig 29k. I put money on the latter.


----------



## Dungeness

Hindustani78 said:


> But the fact on ground doesnt change that Tejas is operational and defending Indian skies .
> 
> *Hard work of HAL, DRDO and ADA has made each and every single patriot Indian citizens proud of thier country*.




A reflection article for those who go beyond the regular "national pride" and have the capability of critical thinking. 



*Why the Indian Navy Is Unhappy With Its Carrier-Based Light Combat Aircraft Project*
India’s chief of naval staff reiterates reservations about the Tejas’ suitability for carrier operations.

By Abhijit Singh
December 03, 2016


Ahead of Navy Day celebrations on December 4, Admiral Sunil Lanba, India’s chief of naval staff (CNS), caused a minor flutter in the media by suggesting that the Navy was doing a rethink on the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) project, India’s premier light fighter jet program. At a press conference, Lanba remarked that the navy was looking for a temporary replacement jet from a source abroad for carrier-operations as the LCA (Navy) wasn’t “yet up to the mark.” Even though the navy chief did not go as far as to suggest the project was being scrapped, he was categorical about the navy’s dissatisfaction with the naval variants under production.

Lanba’s admission is likely to have placed many officials in the Ministry of Defense (MoD), as well as the Defense Research and Development Organization, in a spot of bother. After a slow start in the early 1980s, the LCA struggled for over three decades before showing progress in the past few years. Having obtained operational clearance in 2013, the aircraft has now been officially integrated into the Indian Air Force. Oddly, the naval chief’s statement came only a day after the ministry cleared an order for 83 LCA Mk 1As from the government-owned defense manufacture Hindustan Aeronautical Limited (HAL) for the IAF.

This isn’t, of course, the first time that a naval chief has publicly expressed reservations about the LCA program. In 2012, Admiral Nirmal Verma, then CNS, in an interaction with the media chided the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) for frequent cost and time overruns in the development of the naval version of the aircraft. The Navy, he suggested, was beginning to lose faith in the project.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Now, as then, the problem with the LCA remains the same: its inability to take off with its full weapon load from a carrier top. Naval sources point out that since 2013, the LCA has consistently failed the test of flight from a 200-meter deck with full weapons load. In a series of trial sorties at a Shore Based Test Facility (SBTF) in May this year, ADA officials claimed that the aircraft had made the cut by successfully ascending from a short deck with two R-73 close combat missiles. But naval managers clearly weren’t impressed.

The Navy’s real problem is that it believes that the LCA is a largely air force-centric program that isn’t essentially geared to meet aircraft carrier-operations. At many points during its evolution, naval managers are said to have emphasized the need for aircraft systems to be reconfigured to meet the requirements of carrier take-off and landing, but the ADA never reportedly made a serious attempt to undertake the necessary modifications.

Naval aeronautical engineers believe that the LCA’s naval variant is slightly but “significantly” different from its air force version, not least on account of a major modification needed in the aircraft’s landing gear that enables arrested landings on a carrier deck. Unfortunately for the Indian Navy, the ADA hasn’t ever fully committed itself to developing a modified undercarriage. As a consequence, the suspicion of an institutional indifference toward the Navy’s specific needs of carrier operations has only grown stronger.

Another concern has been the lack of a reliable air-to-air refueling system. Despite renewed efforts, the complex integration of the aerial refueling probe on to the Tejas fighter hasn’t been properly accomplished. The absence of reliable “hot-refueling” implies a restriction in aircraft mission ranges, which maritime managers have been unwilling to accept.

Why, however, must the Indian Navy be fussy about an aircraft that is only meant to supplement the Mig-29K? Aircraft carrier experts say middle and light category aircraft have different peacetime roles profiles. Given India’s geostrategic interests in the Indian Ocean region, it is important for the Navy to project both hard and soft naval power. High-end combat aircraft like the Mig-29K are meant to exert hard military influence by signaling coercive intent. Equally important, however, is the need for a carrier-borne aircraft to showcase the Indian Navy’s prowess as reliable security agent in the littorals. Indigenous medium-capability assets help in creating a circle of trust, owing to their utility in joint multinational operations. With a leading role in regional forums such as the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) and Milan, the Indian Navy has come to be known as a friendly maritime agency. Its low-end light combat aircraft aids in the cultivation of a benevolent image. In addition, the aircraft’s export to friendly countries would help in the forging of strong working-level partnerships.

Misgivings about the LCA program, however, go beyond the perceived disregard for specific functionality. In an article in July this year, Admiral Arun Prakash (retd.), a former chief of naval staff, outlined three reasons why the military leadership was apprehensive about the project. Firstly, Prakash pointed out that *Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), the huge public sector firm manufacturing the LCA, is a monolithic, indolent giant with a work ethos that “struck dread in the hearts of air-warriors.” The company’s unionized employees were a cause for low productivity and poor production engineering standards that created many maintenance and inter-changeability problems on aircraft.* *Secondly, there was a high failure rate of HAL manufactured components and systems that didn’t inspire confidence among military aviation managers. And lastly, Prakash pointed to the suboptimal production support, which often left “HAL customers high and dry.”*

Scrapping the LCA (Navy) program, however, will not be without consequences. For one, the Indian Navy will need to start afresh in the search for a foreign source for a new light combat aircraft. Given the stringent provisions of the Defense Procurement Procedures (DPP), especially the need for a domestic manufacturer, this implies a substantial delay in the project. Besides, having invested considerable funds in the LCA program since 2009, the Indian Navy will need to explain losses, as well as the wisdom of investing in a new project. Not only will it push back delivery of the platforms by a few years, the work-load on the Mig-29K will dramatically increase with involvement in both low-end and high-end missions.


http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/has-...-carrier-based-light-combat-aircraft-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Dungeness said:


> A reflection article for those who go beyond the regular "national pride" and have the capability of critical thinking.
> 
> /



Tejas and LCA are the achievements of DRDO, HAL and ADA .

More upgraded version of LCA Navy we will see soon .


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

rather, I think, it'd b crashed by collidig a vulture in the mid-sky b4 reaching me 



Srinivas said:


> Seems like you do not believe Tejas is lethal until it drops a bomb on you


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ins-hopes-on-lca-mark-11-use-by-navy-4519716/
By: PTI | Bengaluru | Published:February 11, 2017 10:14 pm

*Once the product was available, the user would take it." So I think we have to deal with CNS's statement towards the Mark I as rejected...," he said. *

With the Navy ruling out deploying indigenously built Light Combat Aircraft Tejas on its aircraft carriers, Aeronautical Development Agency on Saturday said it was restricted only to Mark I which was a technology demonstrator and pinned hopes on Mark II for use by the Navy.

ADA Director C D Balaji said he believed that the December 3 statement by Navy Chief that the aircraft was overweight and therefore would not be useful for the services was restricted to LCA Navy Mark I.  “…We knew (it) was a heavier platform upfront and it was basically a technology demonstrator and that is how it is intended,” he said.

ADA is the nodal agency for the design and development of the LCA. Stating that in 2009 it was recognised by the Cabinet Committee that it would be a technology demonstrator, he said “…I basically presume that there is an immediate need for Navy and therefore they have basically sent out an RFI (Request for Information) for 57 aircraft based on the situation.”

In December Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba had said the “present LCA does not meet the carrier capability required by the Navy”, following which the Navy has launched an RFA to procure 57 multi-role combat aircraft for its carrier. Pointing out that the number of testings that are going on from last year or so, Balaji said “….we will convert this project into a product and that will happen once we do an arrested recovery (by mid of this year), the moment we do that we will carry the learning into Mark II which has already been designed.”

Once the product was available, the user would take it.” So I think we have to deal with CNS’s statement towards the Mark I as rejected…,” he said. Balaji was speaking to reporters at the curtain raiser of 11th biennial Aero India International Seminar to be held from Feb 12 to 14, here, as a prelude to the eleventh edition of the Aero India Aerospace Exposition from February 14 to 18.

Defence Research and Development Organisation Chairman S Christopher said “we have levels of R&D development, particularly when we are doing technology development. “Whatever has been spoken is for Mark I, the Mark II programme still exists. As far as the government of India is concerned Indigenous efforts are supported fully,” he said.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

It is a good project to learn how to do stuff...AMCA must start as a naval project and proceed for airforce. LCA is too small and short legged. The Navy needs a medium sized aircraft with a decent range and payload capacity to perform SEAD and DPS missions and at the same time to take care of itself. LCA is good for just fleet defence. To give air cover to an expeditionary force I dont think LCA can even come near,


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/596116/lca-naval-variant-being-unfairly.html

*NITI Aayog member and former Director-General of DRDO V K Saraswat defended the LCA-Naval variant and said that those who do not have confidence in the aircraft are making lame excuses. *

The Navy version of the indigenously-built Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) was rejected by the Indian Navy on the grounds that it was ‘not up to the mark’. Saraswat said that the problems they pointed out could be easily rectified. He was speaking at an international seminar organised by the DRDO and Aeronautical Society of India (AeSI) as a prelude to Aero India 2017. 

Saraswat said the media and others were bad-mouthing the aircraft developed by DRDO, saying that it did not meet the Navy’s requirements without having all details. In December, the Navy chief had said that the LCA-Navy was overweight and would not suit their aircraft-carrier operations. 

On the topic of the seminar ‘Aerospace: Technology Collaboration and Self Reliance’, Saraswat said that investment in research & development (R&D), involvement of private industry and developing aerospace skill sets were necessary for India to become self-reliant. 

“Aero India has been happening for several years now. While we do get exposed to the international defence industry, we need to ask how many business deals we are getting out of it. I don’t think Aero India is contributing significantly to making us self-reliant,” Saraswat said. The scientist further said that India should capitalise on the opportunities presented by the growing demand for commercial aircraft within the country. 

S Christopher, chairman, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) stressed on the importance of collaboration. “DRDO has several programmes for which we are collaborating with companies and institutions. Such combined efforts can help our country become self-reliant in defence and aerospace,” he said. Christopher added that without collaboration, it would not have been possible to build India’s first indigenously developed Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) system, which is to be inducted into the Indian Air Force at Aero India 2017.


----------



## PakEye

First KAVERI
Now
Navel LCA
Results after 3 dacades wow


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/596292/indian-navy-spurns-homemade-warplane.html

*India's navy is in the hunt for a new foreign fighter jet after rejecting an indigenously made aircraft as too heavy, the latest sign of the struggle to get Asian militaries to buy locally to grow their defence industries.*

The navy last month invited manufacturers to pitch for 57 planes for its aircraft carriers, a multi-billion dollar order the government had hoped would go to the state-run producers of India's Tejas, a combat aircraft 33 years in the making.

India, South Korea, Taiwan and other Asian buyers are expected to intensify efforts this year to develop indigenous warplanes, military officials said, due to anxieties that the United States may be less engaged in the region under President Donald Trump.

But their hopes of manufacturing state-of-the-art warplanes could still be decades away as countries need more time to master the technology, experts said.

"It's been long on ambition short on success," Richard A. Bitzinger, senior fellow at Singapore's S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, said of the drive.

"These things are being done because of techno-nationalism. They are done because these countries perceive of themselves as rising powers."

As part of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's "Make-in-India" campaign, scientists will showcase the Tejas warplane at an air show opening in Bengaluru on Tuesday. But the jet remains a work in progress, with only three in service with the air force.

South Korea, supported by Indonesia, has multi-billion dollar plans to develop a twin-engined KF-X fighter jet, while Taiwan said this month it plans to build 66 jet trainer aircraft that could eventually help it manufacture a combat plane.

Chang Yeoung-keun, an adviser on the KF-X fighter jet project and a professor at Korea Aerospace University, said full development of the plane and its technologies will take decades.

"South Korea needs to develop core technologies of the jets, not just shells," he said. "I am sceptical. South Korea may be able to develop core technology in 30 to 40 years, but they have to develop them in 10 years, with current fighter jets ageing."

India's struggle

Cleared by the government in 1983, the Indian plane was meant to be the backbone of the air force due for induction in 1994.

Instead, it suffered years of delay with scientists trying to build the world's most modern light combat aircraft from scratch, including the engine.

In December, the navy chief, Admiral Sunil Lanba, said the sea version of the plane was "not up to the mark" and it could not take off from an aircraft carrier once weapons were loaded.

A source in the navy said that the plane for years has failed flight tests when taking off from a 200-metre carrier deck with weapons on board. That prompted the navy to issue a request last month for information for a foreign fighter to fill the gap, the first stage in a long procurement process.

Boeing Co has pitched its F-A/18 Hornet, that the U.S. navy flies from its carriers, to the Indian defence ministry, including an offer to build it locally.

Sweden's Saab AB said on Friday it will offer the naval version of its Gripen fighter to the Indian navy.

India's top defence scientists said they were disappointed by the navy's decision and that fighter aircraft development was a challenge everywhere, including with the U.S. Joint Strike Fighter, the F-35.

"Look at the F-35, with all the might of the multinational effort, is still evolving," said a source in the aeronautical development agency which is spearheading the LCA effort.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/drdo-to-develop-naval-light-combat-aircraft-mark-2_1977527.html
At a press conference here, Director of the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) C.D. Balaji said they were aware of the shortcomings of the naval version of the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), adding that a new version was being worked upon.

The ADA is the nodal agency for the design and development of LCA.

"The overweight aircraft is the Mark 1. We will work on Mark 2 aircraft, which will have enhanced thrust engine. It will meet the requirements of the take-off," Balaji added.

He said the lessons on the arrestor gear and a catapult launch that would be emphasised upon for the next version, were learned.

"We are re-configuring this aircraft, the preliminary design is complete, the detailed design will take 18-20 months. By the end of 2020, the revised configuration should fly," he said.

According to sources, the Navy wanted a twin-engine aircraft, but they were told that developing it would take longer.

Naval Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba had said in December 2016, that the LCA was "not up to the mark yet", due to which they were searching for another fighter aircraft for carrier operations within the next five years.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Tuesday said the Indian Navy would continue to fund development of the naval variant of Tejas.


First Published: Wednesday, February 15, 2017 - 18:07


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

spectribution said:


> Every single Naval Fighter in Modern History has 2 engines. Choice is obvious Naval Rafale or more Mig 29k. I put money on the latter.



The Harrier had only one engine, and the F-35C second engine is where?
Skyhawks and Crusaders were also single engine.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Make-in-India-Defence-Minister-talks-tough/article17302799.ece

* Parrikar’s statement comes in the backdrop of India intending to throw open big defence deals *

*Foreign companies wishing to partner Indian firms and set up facilities in India have to get clearance from their respective governments, said Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar in the backdrop of the dramatic policy turnaround by the Donald Trump administration on U.S. companies shifting production abroad. *He was speaking at the Aero India 2017 exhibition, which began here on Tuesday.

The Minister’s statement is an important clarification from the government which intends to throw open several big ticket deals under the ‘Make in India’ drive. *“In the Strategic Partnership model, one of the requirements is for the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) to get its Government’s approval,” Mr. Parrikar said.*

*‘Not my concern’*
Observing that it was not for India to talk to other governments, he said: “It is not my concern.”

The policy unveiled by President Trump to bring back manufacturing jobs to America has raised concerns on the fate of the soon-to-be-launched multi-billion fighter aircraft deals in which U.S. defence majors Boeing and Lockheed Martin are vigorously pitching their products.

While Lockheed has offered its F-16 for the single engine jet deal, Boeing has offered its F-18 Super Hornet in response to the Navy’s Request For Information (RFI) for 57 carrier-based aircraft. Both have offered to set up assembly facilities in India with extensive technology transfer.

Boeing said it was not aware of any policy changes in the U.S. with respect to the offer but declined to elaborate.

*Kaveri engine*
Swedish defence major SAAB has offered its Gripen fighter but it flies with a U.S.-built engine in addition to some other components. While company officials say they do not foresee any issues, the concerns are yet to be fully addressed.


The indigenous Kaveri jet engine project which was shut down after repeated time and cost overruns will get a new lease of life. “Kaveri is being revived. DRDO is in discussions with Safran as part of offsets under Rafale jet deal,” Mr. Parrikar said.


----------



## AsianLion

When LCA and Tejas be upto mark, judgement day would have arrived by then.


----------



## Hindustani78

India Joins Select Club of Deck Landing of Fighter Aircraft 


India Joins Select Club of Deck Landing of Fighter Aircraft





*Bengaluru, August 2, 2018:* India has joined the select club of US, Europe, Russia and China having the capability of Deck Landing of fighter aircraft. The LCA Naval Prototype 2 (NP2), piloted by Capt Shivnath Dahiya safely executed the first contact of the arrestor hook system with Arresting wire at moderate taxi-in speeds on location at the Shore Based Test Facility, INS Hansa , Goa, today. The first successful Taxi-in engagement was monitored closely by the Landing Signal Officer Cmde J A Maolankar and Test director Gp Capt A Kabadwal (Retd). 

This is the first of a series of engagement planned at proving the arrestor hook capability says Mr. T. Suvarna Raju, CMD-HAL.

The HAL’s design wing, Aircraft Research and Design Centre (ARDC) has designed and developed the Arrestor Hook System (AHS) for Ship Deck operations of LCA Naval version. The LCA Naval Prototype 2 (NP2), has been integrated with this AHS. Having verified in-air operation of Arrestor Hook System in Bengaluru on July 23, 2018, the aircraft has been operating at INS Hansa Goa, since July 28, 2018. 

Carrier Compatibility trials (CCT) of Naval Aircraft are slated to be carried out at shore based test facilities, built at Indian Naval Base Goa. The CCT involves completion of extensive shore based trials before embarking on actual deck. This trial is the stepping stone towards completion of CCT trials of LCA Navy.

Teams of HAL, ADA, CEMILAC, RDAQA, Navy and NFTC have worked synergistically to achieve this flawless result.


----------

